# Anyone ever try sniffing creatine?



## Optimus (Mar 19, 2002)

Stupid as it sounds, has anyone tried it?  Does it work?  I mean, wouldn't that get it directly into the blood stream?  Have I watched Scar Face to many damn times?


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 19, 2002)

I'm at a loss for words!?! 

I don't think it's a good idea to snort creatine.


----------



## Mule (Mar 19, 2002)

Why dont you ask if anyone takes it analy... Ask scotty!


----------



## gopro (Mar 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Optimus *_
> Stupid as it sounds, has anyone tried it?  Does it work?  I mean, wouldn't that get it directly into the blood stream?  Have I watched Scar Face to many damn times?



Are you serious? Well, if you are, it wouldn't matter if it got into your bloodstream faster because it does not begin to work until it is stored in your muscles. Please don't try it!


----------



## Yanks20 (Mar 20, 2002)

wow! i'm at a loss for words


----------



## rks1969 (Mar 20, 2002)

:    YOU CAN'T BE SERIOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 20, 2002)

Hehe, umm... theres only one way to find out!

Just messing, I wouldnt suggest it.  Doesnt sound like it would be very good for you.

Eggs


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mule *_
> Why dont you ask if anyone takes it analy... Ask scotty!



Hey!!! Thats not funny!!!  The suppositories gave me a rash something awful!!!


----------



## Bob Bob (Mar 20, 2002)

No i have never tried that


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Mar 20, 2002)

Just because it's a white powder doesn't mean it's good nasilly . I wouldn't try it . But sadly i know a few folks that probably would .


----------



## diablo (Mar 20, 2002)

*what*

you can drink milk through your nose also, but it doesn't feel very good.... don't try it


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2002)

just go buy some snuff!


----------



## gopro (Mar 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> just go buy some snuff!



Ohhhh...very responsible answer Prince...and you of all people are suppposed to be setting an example


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 21, 2002)

Bwahahhaha.... I thought this was going to be a joke thread... not a serious question....  

Optimus, have you already done this? ~ Just curious?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 23, 2002)

Maybe by snorting creatine, my brain will get stronger.  Hmmmm......


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Maybe by snorting creatine, my brain will get stronger.  Hmmmm......


if thats the case i'm sure my wife will make me start the loading process right away..


----------



## gopro (Mar 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> if thats the case i'm sure my wife will make me start the loading process right away..



Thats some funny sh*t...LMAO!!!!!!!!



(WHISPERING)Yo, Tank...seriously...give it a shot....


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 25, 2002)

well i did but when i blew my nose.......................................   ah yes the things ya here sometimes...


----------



## jeremy1122k (Apr 15, 2002)

uhh no


----------



## vinman (Apr 20, 2002)

that sounds crazy to me! I know sometime it burns my throat. couldn't even think of snorting it.


----------



## BabyArnold (Apr 26, 2002)

I can see how you would think that it would get into your system faster this way but it needs to be digested to get to where it needs to go, anything you put into your nasal cavity can cause serious sinus problems. Sorry, I sound like a damn scientist or something. What I really meant to say was, "Just eat it!!" This is my own personal motto... You have to eat it, for your muscle to grow.


----------



## BabyArnold (Apr 26, 2002)

I mean, you have to eat creatine for your muscles to grow.. If you eat "it" then it will definitely make your "muscle" grow, well it does mine anyway.


----------



## ksiebert (May 2, 2002)

Anybody ever taken apart a xenadrine and snorted it?

kidding


----------



## gopro (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ksiebert *_
> Anybody ever taken apart a xenadrine and snorted it?
> 
> kidding



I love doing Xenadrine lines...good shiat


----------



## papichulo (May 6, 2002)

Are you an old addict?  Keep your personal thoughts for your self and next time read the label.


----------



## gopro (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by papichulo *_
> Are you an old addict?  Keep your personal thoughts for your self and next time read the label.



Did you actually take me seriously? Just joking my friend....


----------



## average joe (May 6, 2002)

I think I will rephase this, no on sniffing


----------



## panamasifu (May 7, 2002)

jus t when you though you heard all the silly ones...


----------



## ragingbull (May 10, 2002)

Pretty soon people will wonder if you can cram it up your arsss. I swear.


----------



## gopro (May 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ragingbull *_
> Pretty soon people will wonder if you can cram it up your arsss. I swear.



What, you can't...um, I, I, yeah, I knew that


----------



## DRS (May 12, 2002)

What the .... , I never heard of such a thing


----------



## stam (May 15, 2002)

damn what a dangerous idea!!


----------



## LittLe FraNk (May 20, 2002)

good idea ...lol thats some funny shiaatt... just sniff the flonase
...u know  sinus   decongestant medicine only you want your airways clean right  gotta get that   oxygen to thos muscles..


----------



## British Bulldog (May 22, 2002)

I convinced my friend to snort a tab of clenbuterol once....very funny sh*t he was sweating like a piedophile in a nursery.


----------



## gopro (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by British Bulldog *_
> I convinced my friend to snort a tab of clenbuterol once....very funny sh*t he was sweating like a piedophile in a nursery.



LMFAO.....


----------



## Xeldrine (May 27, 2002)

I only suggest using creatine orally with water..... To be on the safe side!


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by British Bulldog *_
> I convinced my friend to snort a tab of clenbuterol once....very funny sh*t he was sweating like a piedophile in a nursery.


LOL Your a Cruel Man!!

Snorting Creatine may give you a strong nose j/k, sneezing fits and itching but apart from that you might as well not bother!!  Interesting idea though................wonder about Glut...lol

Animal


----------



## TJohn (May 29, 2002)

Jeez !! What's next, doing lines of protien powder ?? 

TJohn


----------

